# Giornata di m.



## Tebe (22 Febbraio 2012)

Era già cominciata male, con Ultimo che mi ha fatto sputacchiare caffè sul monitor  e sulla mia camicia bianca.
Sto andando in giro piena di patacche, come mai mi hanno vista nella vita.

-Tebe ma...oddio.......che hai fatto?

In più oggi ho incrociato l'assistente personale di manager (con cui ci stiamo allegramente sul culo da subito e il rapporto è meno venticinque) sull'ascensore. Ha fissato le mie patacche dietro i suoi occhiali alla Gelmini e con un sorrisetto ha detto-Tebe, sei sporca...
Ho fatto spallucce e risposto -Grazie a Dio solo fuori
Inutile sottolineare che il resto del "viaggio" si è svolto nel più assoluto silenzio.

Poi ho scoperto che Manager ha cazziato uno dei miei.
Ed è una cosa gravissima.
Alle due lo vedo.
Anche se qui dentro siamo un pò frilly questo non vuol dire che lui possa permettersi di cazziare le persone.
Non lavoriamo *per* lui. Ma *con *lui. E non è il capo di un cazzo di nessuno.
Prima se lo stampa in testa meglio è.
Sono incarognitissima.


----------



## Simy (22 Febbraio 2012)

bè allora? l'hai cazziato?


----------



## Tebe (22 Febbraio 2012)

Simy;bt359 ha detto:
			
		

> bè allora? l'hai cazziato?


mai "cazziato" con più piacere.....:mrgreen:


----------

